# Dear Jon-



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Dear Jon-

I'm a 21-year-old woman. My boyfriend likes to dress up in women's lingerie. At first, I went along with it because it didn't seem like a big deal. Then he got more and more into it, and the more he seemed to like it, the more it creeped me out. I got less receptive until he stopped bringing it up. Well, I just found pictures on the digital camera we share that he took of himself in some nasty lingerie that I wouldn't wear. :eeps: 

I'm troubled, Jon. We've been together for several years, and have talked marriage. I really wouldn't want one of my future kids to stumble upon what I did today. It doesn't seem like he's willing to give this stuff up. I've suggested to him before that we should leave this whole lingerie thing in the "things we tried" category, but that doesn't appear to have worked. Any advice would be appreciated, because I can't tell anyone I know about this.  

Sign me...
Enough's Enough Woman


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

:lmao:


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

Now that's really good.

As soon as I saw the title, I was looking into my head for something similar. A much better job than I would of come up with.

Bravo.

:lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Holden said:


> *Dear Jon-
> 
> I'm a 21-year-old woman. My boyfriend likes to dress up in women's lingerie. At first, I went along with it because it didn't seem like a big deal. Then he got more and more into it, and the more he seemed to like it, the more it creeped me out. I got less receptive until he stopped bringing it up. Well, I just found pictures on the digital camera we share that he took of himself in some nasty lingerie that I wouldn't wear. :eeps:
> 
> ...


Dear Enough's Enough,

Thanks for writing! I am left wondering whether or not your
cross-dressing significant other is perhaps dealing with some sort
of unconscious conflict related to an Oedipal issue...

What is your boyfriend's relationship with his mother?
:dunno:

Are there any other latent, or ego-syntonic behavioral manifestations 
that might assist in my diagnosis and treatment
protocol?

What other types of auto-erotic acts have you witnessed?

Please let us know...

Thanks again for writing!!

Standing by,
Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Dear Holden,

I am not Jon, but how many years have you been dating and still no marriage bells? Doesn't that tell you something?

I would suggest you look at yourself at the mirror.  

Don't you agree, Jon?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dear Z'nuff,

I can't help you with your problem, but please be advised that 30-something overweight male bimmer drivers pretending to be women would probably feel more at home in the .org lounge. :lmao: :lmao: 

Sincerely,

Dr. Phil McCracken


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dear Jon-*



Jon Shafer said:


> *What other types of auto-erotic acts have you witnessed?*


Yes. Please tell us more about your erotic acts with your auto


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Holden said:


> *Dear Jon-
> 
> I'm a 21-year-old woman. My boyfriend likes to dress up in women's lingerie. At first, I went along with it because it didn't seem like a big deal. Then he got more and more into it, and the more he seemed to like it, the more it creeped me out. I got less receptive until he stopped bringing it up. Well, I just found pictures on the digital camera we share that he took of himself in some nasty lingerie that I wouldn't wear. :eeps:
> 
> ...


I think the real problem that needs to be addressed here is that maybe you feel jealous that he looks better in lingerie than you do:dunno: or maybe he won't share that little blue number with you, when you think you would look better in it??

Or maybe when the two of you walk near a construction site, he gets more wistles, and attention than you do???

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Dear Z'nuff,
> 
> I can't help you with your problem, but please be advised that 30-something overweight male bimmer drivers pretending to be women would probably feel more at home in the .org lounge. :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


Dr Phil-

But "Ripsnort" insists that all of the women there are really women. I just would not fit in.

-EEW


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Holden said:


> *
> 
> Dr Phil-
> 
> ...


Of course he does! You have to get into the role... use "the method." BE a woman.

And you might want to consider some of those little hospital booties to protect your shoes. :thumbup:

-DPM


----------

